# warum ist upload stets weniger als download?



## baronvonvestholm (11. Februar 2012)

wird sich das irgendwann ändern? und warum ist das so? ist das bei großen rechenzentren genau so?


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

Ja es ist norma ldas der Upload geringer ist als der Download, das kannst du selbst nixht ändern, es gibt aber Anbieter die einen besonders hohen Upload zur verfügung stellen.
Als Gewerbekunde hast d uda nochmal andere möglichkeiten(jenachdem wie groß die Firma ist.)

MfG Chris


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Februar 2012)

Diese Entwicklung könnte aus den  Anfängen der DSL-Technik stammen. Früher gab es 56-K Modems. Die hatten  genau 56kBit Down- und 56kBit Upload, beide Werte sind also "synchron".  Mit den ersten DSL Leitungen (768kBit) wurde dann die Geschwindigkeit  drastisch erhöht, die Leute wollten aber nicht unbedingt mehr uploaden.  Zum Einsparen dieser Kapazitäten hat man daraufhin den Upload  heruntergesetzt und "asynchrones" DSL, eben A-DSL geschaffen. Für  Firmenkunden, die weiterhin einen hohen Upload brauchen wird aber  weiterhin "synchrones" DSL, also SDSL angeboten.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (11. Februar 2012)

gibts irgendwelche anbieter die das noch anbieten? (meine mum macht nen laden auf also währe es gewerblich)


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Februar 2012)

telekom zb klarrr


----------



## baronvonvestholm (11. Februar 2012)

also, sagen wir so, 2 mbit würden reichen, aber bei meiner mum gibts kein vdsl


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

Das wird aber sehr teuer. Ich glaube ab 139€ im Monat(DSl2000) hier mal ein Link:klick

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> gibts irgendwelche anbieter die das noch anbieten? (meine mum macht nen laden auf also währe es gewerblich)


Unter den Stichworten "SHDSL" und "Standleitung" findet sich sowas.
Für einen Onlineshop dürfte es aber effektiver sein einen Server direkt im Rechenzentrum des entsprechenden Anbieters an zu mieten. Ist es nur ein "normaler" Laden dürfte ADSL(das was heute sonst als DSL verkauft wird) eh vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Jimini (11. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> also, sagen wir so, 2 mbit würden reichen, aber bei meiner mum gibts kein vdsl


 Wird Internet via Kabel angeboten?

MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (11. Februar 2012)

nee, für meine mutter is es nur ne website mit den produkten (kein onlineshop) und email-server, für mich währe es dann modern warfare 3 server, teamspeak 3

in der straße wurde kein kabel verlegt


----------



## Jimini (11. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> nee, für meine mutter is es nur ne website mit den produkten (kein onlineshop) und email-server, für mich währe es dann modern warfare 3 server, teamspeak 3


 Ich würde auf jeden Fall die beruflichen Dinge deiner Mutter STRIKT von deinen Privatsachen trennen, sowas mischt man nicht. Die Sachen, die deine Mutter benötigt, kann man für weniger als 5 € pro Monat von einem professionellen Hoster umsetzen lassen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## rabe08 (11. Februar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die beruflichen Dinge deiner Mutter STRIKT von deinen Privatsachen trennen, sowas mischt man nicht. Die Sachen, die deine Mutter benötigt, kann man für weniger als 5 € pro Monat von einem professionellen Hoster umsetzen lassen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Exakt. Das Finanzamt wird sowieso klären, ob Ihr noch einen privaten Anschluß habt. Bei privater Mitnutzung wird Deine Mutter die Kosten nicht ansetzen können, wäre sehr ärgerlich.

Ansonsten: Nur eine Frage des Geldes. Ihr müßt wissen, was Euch das Wert ist. Ich würde Telekom und Vodafone GESCHÄFTSKUNDEN-Vertrieb mal anfragen, dazu noch einen lokalen Anbieter, falls es sowas bei Euch gibt. Angebot geben lassen und gut. 

Ansonsten ist ein Service im RZ eines Serviceproviders immer vorzuziehen. Bedenk nur mal: wenn Ihr den Shop auf einem eigenen Server laufen lasst, müßt ihr trotzdem noch den Service einen Providers buchen, um Kreditkartenzahlung anbieten zu können. Direkt kommt Ihr da niemals ran. Stichwort PCI-Zertifizierung. Wenn Du irgendwo für 5Euro oder etwas mehr einen kleinen online-Shop buchts, ist das fast immer inklusive.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Februar 2012)

Für die Stromkosten weil der "Server" imer laufen muss und die fixe IP die dazu"gemietet" werden muss bist du bei einem Hoster auf die Dauer sogar billiger dran. Fürnen COD und teamspeakserver benötgst du auch nîcht eine SDSL Leitung, da diese enorm teuer sind und meistens eigentlich nur für WANs von Firmen wirklich sinvoll sind.  Oder Filesharer die gerne was schnell verteilen wollen


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

also würden für teamspeak 3 und mw3 server die 1mbit reichen? (für teamspeak würde ich dann 10 server drauf laufen lassen)


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du jetzt mal EINEN deiner mittlerweile unzähligen Threads zum Thema "Teamspeak, VServer, Server allgemein, Hoster, Internetverbindung" dazu nutzt, um zentral deine Fragen zu klären, anstelle alle paar Tage einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, in dem es dann nach kurzer Zeit ohnehin wieder um ein Thema geht, welches du schon in deinen früheren Thread angeschnitten hast?

MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

weil ich finde das die "erste" frage ziemlich von den anderen abweicht, und würde jetzt keinen unterschied mehr machen, ob ich das mit dem teamspeak hier oder im anderen thread kläre


----------



## Decrypter (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn hoher Upstream benötigt wird, würde ich mir mal für die private (!) Nutzung um einen der neuen Annex J Anschlüsse Gedanken machen, sofern schon verfügbar. Ab DSL3000 Verfügbarkeit gibt es dort einen Upstream von bis zu 2800 kBit/s (Netto), was Brutto 2300 entspricht (also rein theoretisch 288 kB/s).

Aber das auf jeden Fall vom Geschäft strikt trennen. Denn deine privaten Spielereien haben an einem Geschäftsanschluss nicht einmal ansatzweise was zu suchen. Zumal ein Webspace für wenige Euro hier sowieso die deutlich günstigere Alternative ist, als einen Rechner 24/7 durchlaufen zu lassen. Vom Sicherheitsrisiko erst gar nicht angefangen ...


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

was soll ich mit webspace anfangen wenn ich nen ts3 server hosten will


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> was soll ich mit webspace anfangen wenn ich nen ts3 server hosten will





baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> nee, für meine mutter is es nur ne website mit den produkten (kein onlineshop) und email-server


 Der Webspace ist ja auch nicht für dich.

 MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

währe es theoretisch möglich statt 16/1 also 16.000er leitung, 8/7 bzw 12/5 zu machen? also rein technisch

und verbietet es der provider, das ich ein teamspeak mit webinterface hoste?


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> währe es theoretisch möglich statt 16/1 also 16.000er leitung, 8/7 bzw 12/5 zu machen? also rein technisch


Technisch wäre es möglich, nur wird kaum ein Provider solche anpassbaren Bandbreiten anbieten.


> und verbietet es der provider, das ich ein teamspeak mit webinterface hoste?


In der Regel kannst du alle Ports frei nutzen. Sollte wider Erwarten ein Port gesperrt sein, nutzt du einfach einen anderen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

tja, dann sollte mal so ein provider kommen und es machen, oder? könnte sich doch ganz villeicht lohnen, weil er währe der enzige


----------



## Rizoma (12. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> tja, dann sollte mal so ein provider kommen und es machen, oder? könnte sich doch ganz villeicht lohnen, weil er währe der enzige


 
Nö wird keiner machen weil es eben keine Kohle bringt. Wenn jemand 2k upload braucht und der Anbieter bei 16k DSL nur 1k upload drinne hat wird der Anbieter dir versuchen ne 32k Leitung zu verkaufen bringt nämlich mehr Kohle.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

aber wenn einer kommt und 10 mit up will, kann man ja 10/10 und so viel wie für 50 mbit verlangen (ich würds mir holen)


----------



## Rizoma (12. Februar 2012)

Dann werden die Anbieter dir die Teuren Geschäftskunden Preismodelle versuchen aufzuschwatzen, die bringen nämlich nochmal mehr Kohle! Und mal ehrlich Ottonormalverbraucher braucht keine 10mbit Upload.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

heutzutage ist alles beschissen


----------



## Jimini (12. Februar 2012)

Für den Preis einer Leitung mit 10MBit up kannste dir auch gleich nen Server mieten...

MfG Jimini


----------



## baronvonvestholm (12. Februar 2012)

aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere geschichte

-ENDE


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2012)

Nurnoch zum richtigstellen:



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung könnte aus den  Anfängen der DSL-Technik stammen. Früher gab es 56-K Modems. Die hatten  genau 56kBit Down- und 56kBit Upload, beide Werte sind also "synchron".  Mit den ersten DSL Leitungen (768kBit) wurde dann die Geschwindigkeit  drastisch erhöht, die Leute wollten aber nicht unbedingt mehr uploaden.  Zum Einsparen dieser Kapazitäten hat man daraufhin den Upload  heruntergesetzt und "asynchrones" DSL, eben A-DSL geschaffen. Für  Firmenkunden, die weiterhin einen hohen Upload brauchen wird aber  weiterhin "synchrones" DSL, also SDSL angeboten.



Bei DSL ist nichts synchron. Es handelt sich Um symmetrische oder asymmetrische Leitungen. Wobei symmetrisch/asymmetrisch das Verhältniss zwischen Download und Upload beschreibt.
Grund für die Unterschiedlichen Bandbreiten im Down/Upload ist, dass nunmal vielmehr Download als Upload benötigt wird. 
Auch kann ein Provider nicht einfach auf einem VDSL/ADSL DSLAM ein symmetrisches Profil schalten, dafür werden spezielle DSLAMs benötigt (zumindest bei uns ^^).


----------



## bingo88 (13. Februar 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Nurnoch zum richtigstellen:


 Wo wir grad dabei sind: 56k Modems hatten auch nur max. 56k Download, Upload war max. 48 kbit/s (beides setzte ne digitale V.92 Gegenstelle voraus - ansonsten gab es auch mit den Modems max 33,6 kbit/s)


----------



## baronvonvestholm (14. Februar 2012)

könnt ihr das ende nicht lesen, ihr habt den ganzen thread kapputt gemacht


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. Februar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> könnt ihr das ende nicht lesen, ihr habt den ganzen thread kapputt gemacht


 Hast Du etwa Angst, so keinen neuen Thread eröffnen zu können...wäre echt tragisch.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (15. Februar 2012)

nein, ich hab da schön wie bei einer geschichte das ende hin gemacht, und ihr macht es einfach kapputt


----------



## robbe (15. Februar 2012)

Also wirklich Leute


----------

